# Great Online Stores to Buy From



## Corball (Mar 29, 2012)

I am in Japan and I always seem to try out new pet stores here and can never find anything for a hedgehog, so that means online buying. I could not find a thread for stores online that people actually liked buying from and had good shipping and a wide selection. It takes about two weeks to get here for the most part so I usually have to smart shop and plan in advance. Amazon usually works well for me, but I have been having a hard time finding anything that will ship here for it. Any one have any tips or raves I would like to hear I am wanting to upgrade some things. Thank you. Also if you do not want to post them on here I do not mind a PM.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of Amazon and eBay. :lol: For pet stuff it really depends though. Stuff like wheels and bedding I'd buy custom made, but things like dishes I get in thrift stores for super cheap. I've heard good things about this site for food: http://www.petfooddirect.com/ For cages, I custom build or just try as many sites as I can to find one that offers the cage I want for the cheapest. Otherwise, I'm a huge fan of buying used cages off craigslist or in thrift stores, though I'm not sure what similar places there are, in Japan.


----------



## Corball (Mar 29, 2012)

LizardGirl said:


> I'm a huge fan of Amazon and eBay. :lol: For pet stuff it really depends though. Stuff like wheels and bedding I'd buy custom made, but things like dishes I get in thrift stores for super cheap. I've heard good things about this site for food: http://www.petfooddirect.com/ For cages, I custom build or just try as many sites as I can to find one that offers the cage I want for the cheapest. Otherwise, I'm a huge fan of buying used cages off craigslist or in thrift stores, though I'm not sure what similar places there are, in Japan.


Yes the problem with Japan is I do not know of any places like that. Im stationed here so usually people just tend to sell things between each other and Not many people seem to have hedgies. I am getting a 3 month old and I bought the largest wheel they had at the moment and I guess its an equivelant to a med size hamster wheel. I am not sure if i should put it in yet or just wait for the wheel in the mail. Mind you that it will take about 2 weeks to get here. I custom build one out of a 77" bin did the air holes in the side and cut out the top and duct taped the edges on the top so he cant get hurt. I am going to be trying that until he doesnt seem to like it or I imagine he might get tired of that space so I have another tub and PVC piping that I will be doing. I could also just section it off. But It might be that Amazon doesnt ship to FPO/AP pet supplies. I guess i will just look around at peoples wheels that they are selling. Also I really enjoyed your book. Seems like it has alot of the forums wrapped in a covient book.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I make homemade wheels and ship them to anywhere in the world, shipping is high to Japan but to a FPO/AP it should be a little cheaper. Here is my site www.carolinastromhedgehogs.com if you are interested email me at [email protected] with your AP zip code and I'll check on shipping charges.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

LarryT said:


> I make homemade wheels and ship them to anywhere in the world, shipping is high to Japan but to a FPO/AP it should be a little cheaper. Here is my site http://www.carolinastromhedgehogs.com if you are interested email me at [email protected] with your AP zip code and I'll check on shipping charges.


Larry's wheels are great 

As for the cages, are you able to get any cubes and coroplast (or plexiglass?) you could make a c&c cage if you find that. Other members have made mansions out of tubes and tubs 

also, amazon does ship internationally


----------



## Corball (Mar 29, 2012)

Well Larry since everyone thinks your the best I will go with your wheel of Fun. I picked Ambrose up today. He cute but not friendly at the moment which is to be expected but I am sure he will warm up with a new wheel and some toys.


----------



## Corball (Mar 29, 2012)

TeddysMommy said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > I make homemade wheels and ship them to anywhere in the world, shipping is high to Japan but to a FPO/AP it should be a little cheaper. Here is my site http://www.carolinastromhedgehogs.com if you are interested email me at [email protected] with your AP zip code and I'll check on shipping charges.
> ...


Amazon usually ships internationally, It is the only way i get most of my items of anything over here. For some reason on pet products it comes back with sorry we can not ship to your location. It could also be that I am trying to ship to an AP adress. I will keep trying with other companies inside amazon


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Products specifically catering to hedgehogs are hard to find anywhere, I think. In Montreal it's the same way.

I know ferrets are a popular pet in Japan. You should be able to find lots of hedgehog friendly ferret products. Same goes with chinchilla and rabbit products.

I hope that kinda helps ^^


----------



## Corball (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes they also like Hamsters and small cats and dogs as well. I am getting help from the family back in the states for stuff that cant make it here that I would need help on. But information is always helpful.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I think with the exception of her wheel, nothing of Annabell's was originally made for a hedgie.

Her cage is a C&C, with fleece doggie blankets as liners (I've used previously a sterlite bin & large dog crate)
Food - cat food & human food
Dishes - small dishes from my cupboard (many uses of creme brule dishes)
Hidey hut 1 - "small animal" puzzle piece hut with fleece strips (which she now ignors)
Hidey hut 2 - tupperware container with lide, with hole cut in side
Litter pan - tupperware cookie dish from dollar store, kitty cat litter
Floor litter pan - ferret pan
Floor hidey hut - Ferret octopus play thing
CHE - lizard one from Canadian online company (I'll try to find who they are) - http://www.petsandponds.com/?gclid=CNue ... QAodPyr4ww
thermo - reptile
light - under counter LED strip lighting from Home Depot


----------

